# 3rd Annual RR Museum of PA Garden Railroad Open House



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

It is that time of year again!!









We are hosting our 3rd open house in conjunction with the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania's Model Railroad Days.

Date: Sunday October 11, 1-5 pm. 
Tickets are available for the whole tour http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/visitors/...rFlyer.pdf

(, or if you just want to stop by my railroad, send me a PM). 










Hope to see you here!

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, so close. I'll be in Orbisonia, steeping myself in the 1:1 stuff that day. If Lancaster was a touch further west, I'd swing by. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you have a great open house and good weather, Mark. And raise lots of $ for the museum.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

I should be here in the days leading up to and immediately following the open house. If you are going to be in the area, and wanted to stop by, let me know. We're right on the way to that other smaller attraction in Lancaster county.

Stan, thanks!! I wonder if they are going to use any of the raised funds for the PRR 460, the 4-4-2 that beat the aeroplane...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,

I just sent you an e-mail that my daughter will be seeing your layout on Sunday. She will be visiting from California and she has some friends back there who will be taking her around your tour.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn! We're making our first ever trip to the RR museum this coming Friday (no school in our county), then going to visit my folks--we'll just miss it


----------

